# TWRP or CWM?



## theechap (Jan 30, 2012)

I have been seeing more and more about TWRP for the Touchpad. I'm curious... is this something that is recommended by the devs now? I have had no problems with CWM and am curious if TWRP is just as stable?


----------



## gsr18 (Sep 25, 2011)

theechap said:


> I have been seeing more and more about TWRP for the Touchpad. I'm curious... is this something that is recommended by the devs now? I have had no problems with CWM and am curious if TWRP is just as stable?


Not a dev, but I've said it before and ill say it again. Goo Mgr + TWRP = perfect tool combo. Never had an issue with it at all and I flash nearly every night


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like the traditional CM. I don't have any problem pressing a few buttons to know that it's accurately installed, etc. I feel it's more compatible with CM9


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

TWRP is very good in combination with GooManager: you can update nightlies almost automatically that way. I guess, Rom Manager with CWM would do the same, but it costs some money.


----------



## eburgess4 (Oct 13, 2011)

TWRP & GooManager is the way to go! GooManager will notify you when a new nightly is available. Then you can easily download and install the update with a few taps (including making a backup and wiping the cache) - all within GooManager.


----------



## ruthienu (Oct 18, 2011)

When flashing the latest nightly in goo manager it boots into twrp instead of running a script to do a backup, then clear caches, and then flash. Instead I have to do it all manually. It used to run all automatically but stopped. Does anyone know why?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsx100 (Jun 11, 2012)

gsr18 said:


> Not a dev, but I've said it before and ill say it again. Goo Mgr + TWRP = perfect tool combo. Never had an issue with it at all and I flash nearly every night


Ditto. Its almost as good as getting OTA updates.

You can select the nightly, your Gasps file, flash order and cache/davlik wipe, all in one go, and let it run.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

ruthienu said:


> When flashing the latest nightly in goo manager it boots into twrp instead of running a script to do a backup, then clear caches, and then flash. Instead I have to do it all manually. It used to run all automatically but stopped. Does anyone know why?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


You might want to try and update TWRP (GooManager | Settings | Install OpenRecoveryScript)


----------



## Bwangster12 (Dec 29, 2011)

I actually was totally unable to flash an updated nightly using CWM. I've been rooted for awhile on other devices and everytime I'd do it on my Touchpad, it would just not start up afterwards. Had to use the tool from desktop.

TWRP and GooManager is working great.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

eburgess4 said:


> TWRP & GooManager is the way to go! GooManager will notify you when a new nightly is available. Then you can easily download and install the update with a few taps (including making a backup and wiping the cache) - all within GooManager.


Ok, I'm intrigued. Can you give more details, if possible?


----------



## tekrhino (Aug 12, 2011)

+1

GooManager with TWRP runs on a Script within recovery mode so a few taps on what you want flashed and BOOM! updated!
It even reboots when the script is done.

Havent had any problems what so ever with TWRP, Ive used CWM for a long time and was very skeptical about using a new app at first.

Ya got nothing to lose in trying it out, you can always flash CWM back if you dont like it.


----------



## STBXXL (Mar 30, 2012)

I switched from CWM to TWRP a few months ago (on my TouchPad and Gnex) and I'm very happy with it. Very simple to use and no issues whatsoever.


----------



## ruthienu (Oct 18, 2011)

noseph said:


> You might want to try and update TWRP (GooManager | Settings | Install OpenRecoveryScript)


I updated to latest twrp using install open recovery script.
Still doesn't work!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

ruthienu said:


> I updated to latest twrp using install open recovery script.
> Still doesn't work!
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Was having same problem with 2.2 after running 2.1 for months. Figured out that I HAVE to give my backup a name when asked now; if I don't the script hangs because it sees a backup name that is too short. Try giving your backup a good long name and THEN see if the script won't run for you.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> Ok, I'm intrigued. Can you give more details, if possible?


Easyiest way to get started with TWRP is download GooManager from the Play Store and then watch this video:






Once done watching and after Goomanger is installed, open it and tap the three dots in the upper R/H corner. Tap on install OpenRecovery Script and follow the instructions. When it is done, TWRP will be installed in place of CWM. Yes, I said in place of CWM. You will see TWRP on the Moboot menu instead of CWM. Now go play with TWRP, it's not that hard. After a few minutes looking around in the different menus, you will find it easy to use and will never want to go back to CWM. If you want to watch the original video that Rev. Kyle made that better explains installing GooManager and TWRP, watch this:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA0S275XO3U&feature=plcp


----------

